# 1 spray bar 2 filters.



## discusdan (8 Apr 2013)

Hey all.

I'm thinking of moving over to spray bars in my 200l tank to get better flow.

Currently running two filters, A fluval 206 and a 406 with the standard v nozzle out put. One blowing down the back panel of the tank and the other diagonally from one corner to the other.

I know a spray bar along the back panel facing the front will give me much better flow but what i was thinking of doing was making my own spray bar out of a length of jbl green filter hose and connecting one end to the 206 output and the other end to the 406 output.

This means I would have one long spray bar covering the complete length of the tank getting current from each end.

masterfully illustrated in paint.







Do you think this would work? and more importantly would it cause any harm to the filters?


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (8 Apr 2013)

I can see your plan mate, not sure how the different flow rates from the two filters would affect the delivery from the spray bar and if you would see any backflow issues ?
I too am planning to use 2 filters and two spray bars on my 250 litre, so i'm going to watch how this thread unfolds!
ps likey the pics too


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Apr 2013)

I would suspect the 406 would overpower the 206 to a degree.  Could you DIY a long spraybar with a stopper in the middle, so it was effectively two spraybars?  Also, with the different lph of the filters, do you run the risk of there being less flow on the 206 side?


----------



## discusdan (8 Apr 2013)

cheers for the replies.

I Could make individual bars for each filter and have them join in the middle so it looks like one long bar. this might actually be a better idea as like you have said the 406 will over power the 206 and may cause issues.

seems pvc pipe is most commonly used but I can only find it in white. black would be my preference.


----------



## Ady34 (8 Apr 2013)

SteveUK said:


> I would suspect the 406 would overpower the 206 to a degree. Could you DIY a long spraybar with a stopper in the middle, so it was effectively two spraybars? Also, with the different lph of the filters, do you run the risk of there being less flow on the 206 side?


 
Hi,
i agree with Steve, the filters will work against each other if simply hooked up to opposing ends of a single spraybar, im sure clive had posted an extensive reply about this elsewhere......
im sure there must be some calculation you can do with your filter lph ratings and tank length to give you an idea of the length each spray bar should be to give you even flow in your tank between the two filters....just im no mathmatician so i dont know what that might be. If it were me id do a guesstimate of one spray bar 2/3 tank length for the 406 and the other 1/3 for the 206. Your filter lph stats and tank length would be a start.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## lurch1000 (9 Apr 2013)

I've luckily got two matched filters, but the intakes will be working at different rates, thus the bias of the flow will be towards the 406 intake.

I have my outlets crossed, and the intakes on the same side as their respective filters, this should ensure nutrition gets evenly distributed.

HTH


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Apr 2013)

As Ady mentions, NOT a good idea. Two filters, two spraybars. You can make it look like they are one at the middle, but that should be cosmetic only.

Cheers,


----------



## discusdan (14 Apr 2013)

right this is what i've got so far.

Right side with elbow and holes drilled. I've plugged the end with a wine bottle cork. (I cut it down after taking the picture)






left side with another elbow and the holes drilled. I used a 2.5mm drill bit for the holes.





and a straight connector in the middle to join it together.






and this is what it looks like so far.





The grand sum of £3.60.
Still deciding whether to spray paint it black or use black heat shrink tubing to smarten it up.


----------



## lurch1000 (14 Apr 2013)

Looking good. Similar to how I did my last DIY bar. Not sure what would NE aquarium safe to cover/colour it though.


----------



## discusdan (22 Apr 2013)

I went with heat shrink in the end, The one with no glue on the inside.

I got 25mm shrink but if I was to do it again I would go with 30mm as 25mm was too small to get round the elbows so I had to leave parts of them white.
Not to bothered though as they are mostly covered by the wood.

I would also heat shrink the tubing first them drill the holes. I applied the shrink after drilling the holes and it was a pain trying to open them up again, in the end I used a nail to punch through the heat shrink.

so this is what i've ended up with.





Next I tried to sweat the fluval rubber connectors over the pipe, after ages of trying It wasn't going to fit so I tried some jbl green hose which was much easier to heat and stretch over the pipe. 





then I pushed the fluval filter hose into the other end. On a side note the fluval 106,206 filter hose is slightly smaller than the 306,406. all other connections are the same.





and here's what it looks like, not the prettiest thing in the world but once the plants grow a bit more they should cover most of it up.


----------

